
Cleveland Indians' Trevor Bauer marries charity, trolling - coloneltcb
https://sports.yahoo.com/indians-pitcher-trevor-bauer-marries-charity-trolling-69-days-giving-145202220.html
======
coloneltcb
yes this is not about tech, but it's a good hack to troll the MLB arbitration
process.

Might I also add, nice.

